# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Güneş-dil Teorisi

## atoybil

DüNYA MEDENİYETİNDE TüRKLERİN PAYI

GüNEş-DİL TEORİSİ
GüNEş-DİL TEORİSİ'nin son derece ilginç bir macerası vardır. 

1935 yılında Viyana'dan Ankara'ya Türkiye Cumhurbaşkanı ATATüRK'e henüz basılmamış bir kitap gelir. (15) Bu, Dr. Phil. H.F. KVERGİE'nin LA PSYCHOLOGIE DE QUELQUES DES LANGUES TURQUES adlı Fransızca eseridir. Yazar ünsöz'ünde şöyle demektedir: 

- "Viyana üniversitesi'nde EGİPTOLOJİ, HAMİTOLOJİ ve AFRİKANİSTİK derslerinin şefi olan TüRKOLOG Prof. W.CZERMAK'ın linguistik etütleri; 

- bunlardan özellikle BERBERİCE'ye ait olanları, 

- ve 

- Viyanalı Prof. SİGMUND FREUD'un psiko-analizinden kazanılan bilgiler, 

- bu küçük TüRKOLOJİ ETüDü'nün temelidir." 

- "Bir yandan TüRK, MOĞOL, MANüU, TUNGUZ diyalekt ve dillerine, 

- öte yandan FİN-MACAR, JAPON, HİTİT ve SüMER dillerine daha geniş bir metotla uygulanan bu yeni anlayış, daha ustalıkla kurulan, daha tatmin edici ve daha verimli olan akrabalık ve yakınlık delillerini meydana çıkarabilecektir." 

TüRKüE adı ETİMOLOJİ, MORFOLOJİ VE FONETİK BAKIMINDAN TüRK DİLİ olan Bu 40 sayfalık eserin özet fikri şudur: 

İnsan, benliğini, kendini saran HARİCİ üLEMDEKİ OBJELERİ tesbit fikrine eriştiği zaman bulmuştur. 

İlk insan için ilk tanıdığı obje GüNEş olmuştur. İlk insanlar maddi ve abstre mefhumları, GüNEş'i tetkik ede ede bulmuşlar ve bütün bu mefhumları ona isnat ederek ifade etmişlerdir. İlk insanların bu yönden tesbit edebildikleri, evvela maddi, çok sonra abstre manaların başlıcaları şunlardır: 

-GüNEş'in kendisi, 
-GüNEş'in saçtığı ışık, aydınlık, parlaklık, 
-GüNEş'in verdiği sıcaklık, 
-Ateş, 
-Yükseklik, büyüklük, çokluk, kuvvet, kudret, sahip, 
-ALLAH, efendi, 
-Hareket, imdat, zaman, mesafe, hayat, gıda, büyüme, çoğalma, 
-Renk, su, 
-Yer, kara, toprak, 
-Ses, söz. 

İlk insanlar bütün bu materyal ve abstre varlıkları GüNEş'e ilk ve son verdikleri isimle birbirlerine anlatırlardı. 

TüRK dilinde, bütün insanlarda olduğu gibi, GüNEş'e ve GüNEş'ten alınan yukardaki mefhumlara verilmiş ilk ana isim, hayret ifadesi olan A'dan başlıyarak: 


A + A 
A + A + A 
A + A + A + A = AĞ! 
olmuştur. Kızılderililer hala tasdik anlamında "UGH" derler ki, "AG!" şeklinde telaffuz edilir!.. 

O halde ilk ana kök AĞ'dır. Bu kök, hem GüNEş'in, hem ondan kaynaklanan mefhumların müştereken adı olarak kullanılmıştır. Tıpkı şimdi tanımlamakta zorluk çektiğimiz her şey için "şu" dememiz, veya "şey" kelimesini kullanmamız gibi... 

İnsanın boğazı, gırtlağı, ağzı, dili, dişi ve dudakları insanlığa layık bir şekil aldıkça bu "A" vokali, bir çok yeni söyleniş şekli bulmuştur. 

Kullandığımız 8 vokal önüne bir okunmaz "Ğ" getirdiğimiz zaman hasıl olan 8 tip kök, aynen ilk ana kök olan "AĞ" mahiyetindedir. 

Bunların arasında hiç fark yoktur, denemez. üünkü vokaller yakınlık ve uzaklık gösterir. Fakat daima ana kökün yakınında ve uzağında mevcudiyetini değiştirmez. 

İlk insanların ilk devrinde bu okunmaz "Ğ"; Y,K,G,H,V,M,B,P,F olmuştur. Bunlar da TüRK dilinde esas kökler olarak kabul olunur. 

Bu dilin mucidi olan insanın, düşünce kuvveti yükseldikçe, kendisini saran harici alemin muhtelif tabakalarındaki yakın, uzak objeleri birbirinden ayırt etmek için çabalamış ve bunun neticesinde boğazından sonra dilini, dişini, dudağını kullanabilecek hale geldikçe S,R,T,D,N,L... gibi türlü kategorilerden sessiz harflere türlü sesli harfleri yardımcı kılarak kökler yaratmıştır. 

Bütün bu kökler ki, bugün TüRKüE' de en vazıh olanları tesbit olunmuştur, 168 adettir. Bu 168 kök, hep beraber bir defa GüNEş'in adı olmuştur. BUGüN HERHANGİ BİR TüRK DİLİ LUGATİ'Nİ AüINIZ, ORADA BU DEDİĞİMİZİN HAKİKAT OLDUĞUNA şAHİT OLAN NAMüTENAHİ KELİMELERLE KARşILAşACAKSINIZ!.. BAşKA Hİü BİR DİLDE BUNU GüREMEZSİNİZ. 

SONUü: TüRK DİLİ'nin etimolojik safhasında, AYNI OBJE VE DüşüNCE BİRüOK TİPTE KüKLERLE İFADE OLUNMUşTUR!.. 

Tabii ki dil, bu ilk haliyle kalmamıştır. Düşünüş, binbir müşahade ve tecrübe ve bir de sosyal hayatın icbariyle, ikinci tekamül devresine geçmiştir. 

Bu ikinci devrede artık insan en büyük tanıdığı GüNEş'i yerinde bırakmış, gözünü ve aklını GüNEş'ten aldığı ışıkla HAKK'a teşmil etmiştir. Bu şumül devresinde, ana kökü ve esas kökleri gözönünde bulundurmakla beraber, artık şuurunu gördükleri üzerinde hüküm kılmaya başlamış, yani kendisini, taptığı GüNEş'in yerine koymuştur. 

Bu kadar değil, kendisinden maada tesbit ettiği her objeyi de GüNEş'in yerine koymuştur. İşte ancak bu geniş düşünce ve hareket kaabiliyeti sayesindedir ki, dil denilen varlık vücut bulmuştur. 

Dil, düşüncenin yanında yer almış, tabii, lojik ve yaşıyan bir varlıktır. Esas amil, düşüncedir. 

Buna göre insanların ilk kullandığı dilde olduğu gibi, TüRK dilinde de ana ve ESAS KüK (SESLİ-SESSİZ) şeklindedir: 


Ağ, Ak, Ah Ay, Ab... 
Bunlar GüNEş ve GüNEş'ten alınmış mefhumların ifadesidir. 


Ka, Ha, Ya, Ba.. 
aynı mefhumun ifadesi gibi alınmıştır. Hakikatte doğru olmayan bu şekiller, ESAS KüK yerine kaim olmuştur. Aslında bunlar, şu mürekkep sözlerin basitleşmiş şekilleridir: 


AĞ + AK + AĞ = KAĞ 
AĞ + AH + AĞ = HAĞ 

Kap, Hap, Yak, Yat ... gibi tek heceli TüRKüE kelimeler, daima etimolojisinde mürekkep olan ilk TüRK kelimenin morfolojik şeklidir. Mesela yukardaki kelimeleri etimolojilerine irca edelim: 


AK + AP = AKAP = KAP 
AH + AP = AHAP = HAP 

AY + AT = AYAT = YAT 

Buna göre Yap, Yak, Yat ... gibi kelimeler asla kök değildirler. Etimoloji ilminin emri budur. Bunlar birer şekildir. Bu şekli izah eden ilim de morfolojidir. Morfoloji ilmi, etimolojiyi gücendirmeksizin bu esas kökü alıyor, ve onu etimolojinin de hoşuna gidecek şekillere sokuyor. Bunu da tesadüfen yapmıyor. 

Müstakil bir ilim, fonetik ilmi de hem etimolojiyi, hem de morfolojiyi gözönünde tutarak kelimeleri kulağa hoş gelecek yolda yürüyor. Sesli harfleri mümkün olan yerlerde kaldırıyor. Mesela: 


Ayıpılamak = ayıplamak 
Karışılamak = karşılamak 

TüRKüE'deki Ak,Ar,Al,As,Aş... kelimeleri tek hecelidir. (SESLİ-SESSİZ) kuralına uyar. Ancak Yok, üok, Göz, Göl... kelimeleri asla kök değildir. Bunların birleşik hecelerin kısalmış hali olduğu derhal görülebilir. Yani bunlar aslında tek kelime değil; birden çok kelimenin anlattığı bir kavramın tek kelime haline indirgenmiş halidir!.. Mesela: 


YAĞMUR = AY+AĞMUR 
üAMUR = Aü+AĞMUR 

HAMUR = AH+AĞMUR 

Bu kelimelerden ikincisi AĞMUR = AKAR SU'dur. AY, YüKSEK demektir. Aü=YER, AH= YİYECEK, HUBUBAT, UN'dur. şu halde : 


YAĞMUR = YüKSEKTEN AKAN SU 
üAMUR = YERE AKAN SUYUN MEYDANA GETİRDİĞİ şEY 

HAMUR = AKAN SU İLE EZİLMİş HUBUBATIN MEYDANA GETİRDİĞİ şEY 

olarak karşımıza çıkar. 

En eski dillerde görülmesi gereken bu özellikleri halen taşıyan ve pek çok örneklerini hemen bulabildiğimiz tek dil TüRKüE'dir. 

üyleyse TüRKüE, insanoğlunun konuşmaya başladığı günden beri varolan, ve tarihin tesbit edebildiği EN ESKİ DİL'dir!.. Bu yüzden son derece düzenli kurallara sahiptir. Bütün diğer dillerin de anası olmuştur. TüRKLER bu eşi benzeri olmayan dilleriyle ne kadar övünseler yeridir!.. 

İşte Viyanalı bir Türkoloğun TüRKüE ile tesbitleri!.. 


*****
Büyük araştırmacı KüZIM MİRşAN'ın da üzerinde çok durduğu GüNEş KüLTü hem ANADOLU-MEZOPOTAMYA, hem de ALTAY'da görülür... Hatta ORTAASYA'da 15.000 yıl öncesine kadar götürülebilir. Hititlerin GüNEş KURSU herkesçe bilinir. Aynı sembolleri Amerika kızılderilileri, Aztek ve Maya kültürlerinde de rastlanır. Ancak GüNEşİN OĞLU kavramı bir tek ALTAY kültüründe vardır ve Japonya'ya kadar uzanır. 

İlk zamanlarda GüNEş, AY ve YILDIZLAR'ın tek bir kelime ile ifade edildiği muhakkaktır. Bu da şaşkınlık, hayret ve farketme ifadesi olan; hala bile yeni doğmuş çocukların ilk çıkartabildikleri ses olan 


A + A + A = AĞ 
ifadesidir. Bütün diğer dillerde GüNEş-AY-YILDIZ için başka kelimeler kullanılırken TüRK lehçelerinde uydumuza hala AY denilmesi dikkat çekicidir. (Yakutça İY, üuvaşça OYUH.. Onlarda bile SESLİ-SESSİZ özelliği ve ana köke yakınlık açıkça görülmektedir.) 

İnsanda ilk oluşan kavramların güneş, sıcaklık, ışık, parlaklık, ateş, toprak, gıda, su, sahip, ALLAH, hareket, ses, hayat, zaman, büyüme, çoğalma, görme, kuvvet ve yükseklik olduğunu daha önce söylemiştik. TüRKüE'de ilk söz AĞ ve onun diğer sesliler ile türevlerinin, bu kavramlar ile ilişkisi hayret vericidir: 

AĞ = AK, BEYAZ, BALIK AĞI (İLK üLETLERDEN) 
AĞA = BüYüK, AİLE VE AşİRET REİSİ, EKE 
AĞLAMAK = FARKETME ORGANI GüZDEN YAş GELMESİ 
AĞRI = IZDIRAP (ızdırap anında ilk çıkan sesten türemiş) 
AĞU = ZEHİR 
EĞ = SAHİP 
EĞE(EYE) = HAMİ RUH 
EĞUN = GüK (Baskça) 
EGİ = GüNEş (Baskça) 
EĞUSKİ = GüNEş (Baskça) 
İĞ(İĞE) = SAHİP 
IĞ(IĞRA) = SES 
OĞ(OĞAN) = KAADİR, KUVVETLİ; TANRI 
OĞUZ = EN BüYüK TüRK HAKANI VE TüRK BOYU 
üGüK = GüZ BEBEĞİ (Kuerikçe) (GüZ kelimesi de üĞ+üZ şeklinden gelişmiştir) 
üĞ = ANA, AKIL 
üĞE = HüRMET, BüYüK, ANA UNSUR 
üĞüT = NASİHAT, BüYüKTEN GELEN FİKİR 
UĞ = GüK; ARSLAN ( Sümerce) 
UĞ = EV, MESKEN 
UĞAN = KAADİR 
UĞAN = İLK İNSAN (Buryatça), BüYüK (Yakutça) 
UGUK = AKIL 
üĞE = YIĞIN 
UGE = SüZ 
UGİT = NASİHAT (üĞüT) 

Bir de ATA kelimesini incelemek istiyoruz. üünkü bir insanın ceddi ile ilgili kelime elbetteki en eski kelimelerden biri olması gerekir. SüMERCE AD(ADDA), ELAMCA ATTA, TüRKüE'deki ATA ile aynı anlama geliyordu. Eski MISIR ve KALDE dillerinde AT, ATU baba demekti. 

HİTİTüE olan ATTAş DİNGİR MES ise TANRI BABA, TANRILAşMIş ECDAT anlamında idi. DİNGİR kelimesi zaten SüMERCE'de de vardı ve TENGRİ-TANRI demekti. Bu açıdan bazı tarihçilerin Hint-Avrupai saydıkları HİTİTüE'nin de TüRKüE'ye yakın olduğu, sonradan bazı Hint-Avrupai özellikler kazandığı daha akla yakın bir değerlendirme olur. 

TüRKüE'de ATA kelimesiyle ilgili şu ifadelere rastlıyoruz: 

ATA : baba, büyükbaba, dede, ced 
ATA : ana, intiyar, hürmete şayan kişi (üağatay) 
ATA : alim, emir 
ATAY : baba (Kazan) 
ATAY : marufiyet (Kazan) 
ATAV : şöhret (Kazan) 
ATAĞ : adak, vaat, aht(üağatay) 
ATAĞ : vasi, vekil (Orhun) 
AT : Türklerin en önemli yardımcısı_ 
ATİR : büyüklüğe, kuvvete, sağlamlığa sahip olan (Yakut)(ATGİR, ASGİR, AYGIR da aynı) 
ATIR : aygır 
ATİR : aygırı olan at sürüsü 

Halbuki Batı dillerinde BABA-DEDE kavramı için kullanılan kelimeler SüMER-ELAM-HİTİT dillerinden çok farklı olarak karşımıza çıkıyor: 
VATER : Almanca, (Eski yukarı Almanca'da FATER) 
FADAR : Eski Saks dilinde, Gotça 
FEDER : eski Friz dilinde 
FAEDER : eski Anglo-Sakson dilinde 
FADIR : eski Nordca 
PATER : İndo-Germence, Latince 

Ayrıca PEDER : Farsça (Hint-Avrupa kökenli dil) (PİTA-eski Farsça) 

üte yandan Avrupa'da olmasına rağmen bir türlü diğer Avrupalılarla bağdaşamıyan halklarda BABA-DEDE karşılığı olarak şu kelimeleri görüyoruz ki bu, bizce onların TüRK kökenlerine işarettir: 

ATA : Danimarka dilinde 
AİTA : Baskça 
ATHİR : İrlanda dilinde 
AD : (baba) Eski İtalyanca, Etrüskçe'den geçme 
ATTA : (babacık) Eski İtalyanca, Etrüskçe'den geçme 
ATAVUS : (en eski dede) Latince, Etrüskçe'den geçme 
ATTEY : (baba, dede) Bütün Kuzey-Güney Amerika kızılderililerinde 

Bu gerçeği ifade eden GüNEş-DİL teorisi, dillerin ortaya çıkışı, kaynağının TEK oluşu, ANADOLU-=MEZOPOTAMYA'dan dünyaya yayılışı ve birbirleriyle olan münasebetleri hakkındaki bütün teorileri yıldırım gibi çarptı. ATATüRK elbette ki hemen konunun TüRKİ HALKLAR, TüRKİYE ve TüRKüE açısından önemini kavramış ve hemen üzerinde çalışılmasını emretmiştir. 

Kısa zamanda Türkiye'de GüNEş-DİL TEORİSİ üzerine yeni eserler verildi. Dil-Tarih-Coğrafya fakültelerine dersler kondu. Böylece TüRK DİLİ'de gerçek bir reform başladı!.. 

Bu yoldan giderek bazı Arapça, Farsça ve Batı dillerinden kelimelerin kökünün TüRKüE ile bağlantısını kurmak mümkün olabiliyordu. Bundan da çok önemli bir sonuç çıkıyordu: 

MADEM Kİ, YABANCI KELİMELERİN TüRKüE İLE BAĞLANTISI KURULABİLİYOR, O HALDE ONLARI DİLDEN AYIKLAMAK GEREKMİYORDU!.. BüYLECE TüRKüE GEREKSİZ VE TUTARSIZ BİR "TEMİZLEME" OPERASYONUNA MARUZ KALIP, KISIR BİR DİL HALİNE DONüşMEYECEKTİ!.. 

Daha açık ifade etmek gerekirse, ATATüRK 1933-34'DE, "DİL DEVRİMİ" DİYE ADLANDIRILAN VE KISA SüREN BİR AYIKLAMA DüNEMİNDE, dilden Arapça ve Farsça kökenli kelimeleri atmış, tamamen yeni ve halkın anlamadığı kelimeler ile bir iki nutuk vermiş, bir iki beyanat yayınlatmış, sonra MERAMINI HALKA ANLATAMADIĞINI GüRüNCE, bu uygulamadan VAZGEüMİş, YABANCI KELİMELERİ TüRKüE'YE "YEDİRME" YAKLAşIMINI BENİMSEMİşTİ!..(1935) (15) 

BU KARARIN üNEMİ şU İDİ: TüRKİYE'DE NESİLLER ARASINDA KOPUKLUK OLMIYACAKTI!.. VE BATI TüRKLERİ İLE DOĞU TüRKü HALKLAR ARASINDAKİ BAĞLAR KESİLMİYECEKTİ!... GERüEK DİL DEVRİMİ BU İDİ! 

Son derece ileri görüşlü olan ATATüRK daha 1933 yılında, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin kuruluşunun 10. yıldönümü münasebetiyle katıldığı bir sohbette bu konuda şöyle demişti: 

- "Bugün Sovyetler Birliği dostumuzdur. Bu dostluğa ihtiyacımız vardır. Fakat yarın ne olacağını kimse bugünden kestiremez. Tıpkı Osmanlı gibi, tıpkı Avusturya-Macaristan gibi parçalanabilir. Bugün elinde tutuğu milletlerin avuçlarından kaçabilirler. Dünya yeni bir dengeye ulaşabilir." 

- "İşte o zaman Türkiye ne yapacağını bilmelidir. Bizim bu dostumuzun idaresinde dili bir, inancı bir, özü bir kardeşlerimiz vardır. Onlara sahip çıkmaya hazır olmalıyız." 

- "Hazır olmak, yalnız o günü susup beklemek değildir. Hazırlanmak lazımdır." 

"Milletler buna nasıl hazırlanır?.. Manevi köprülerini sağlam tutarak!.. DİL bir köprüdür! İNANü bir köprüdür! TARİH bir köprüdür! Köklerimize inmeli ve olayların böldüğü tarihimizin içinde bütünleşmeliyiz." 

- "Onların bize yaklaşmasını bekliyemeyiz. Bizim onlara yaklaşmamız gerekli!" 29 Ekim, 1933 


Acaba ondan sonra gelenler, onun bu düşüncelerine uygun davrandılar mı?.. Göreceğiz! 
_____________________________ 

(15) Bu kısımdaki bilgiler özellikle rahmetli ATATüRK zamanında hazırlanan GüNEş-DİL TEORİSİ ders notlarından alınmıştır. 

- Tankut H. Reşit, Güneş-Dil Teorisine göre Toponomik Tetkikler, Devlet Basımevi, İstanbul, 1936 

--- Güneş-Dil Teorisine Göre Dil Tetkikleri, 1936 

--- Güneş-Dil Teorisine Göre Pankronik Usulle Paleo- Sosyolojik Dil Tetkikleri Adlı Tezinde Geçen ürnekler, 1936, 

Dilmen İbrahim Necmi, Güneş-Dil Teorisi'nin Ana Hatları, 1935 TüRK Dilbilgisi Dersleri 1-2, İstanbul, 1936 

- Levend Agah Sırrı, TüRK Dilinde Gelişme ve Sadeleşme Evreleri, TDK Yayınları, Ankara, 1972, sf.420-452 

(16) ATATüRK bu ayıklama döneminde kullandığı dili ve daha sonra eskiye dönüşünü bir sonraki bölümde anlatacağız. 

email: [email protected]

----------

